# Colorado Ski trip, Some questions!!



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

Ski Utah dude, fly into SLC.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Tiggy said:


> Ski Utah dude, fly into SLC.


The ticket is 50 dollars more, please I need info in denver, not utah


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Cheap hotels/motels in those areas are pretty much non-existant. Not sure where to send you. 

Snow levels are not usually that great during the time you want to come out. Just keep that in mind. Some years it can be outstanding in mid-December and other times it can be pretty dismal.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

> killington of PA


Killington of Vermont?

Theres one $60-90/night place outside of breck, riverside inn?? Keystone is fuckin' sweet. Bitches too. Don't forget your blue jeans. PA's pow is sick sick gnar gnar brah, git on that shit ya trolly ass mofo.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

DanOrion said:


> > killington of PA
> 
> 
> Killington of Vermont?
> ...



sorry I ment "or" not "of" my mistake


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Just follow the lines, gaper. Go to Breckinridge, its insane, the steeps are out of this world and there are no lines. You'll love it.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

www.vailonsale.com has deals on surplus available rooms for short-term (1-2 week's) notice


----------



## thayes (Aug 25, 2006)

Loveland is nice, has good terrain, is close to Denver, gets early snow b/c of its aspect and elevation (plus they start making it early) and you could probably stay in Georgetown or Idaho Springs for cheaper than about anywhere. 4 packs go on sale soon for about $100 also.


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

cheap boarding doesn't exist in Summit/Eagle Co's. during the Holiday season. If you really need to stay cheap, you are best off staying in Georgetown/Idaho Springs and making the 45 minute drive each way. You also might want to look at Winter Park/Mary Jane, but those hills are better terrain for skiers (imo) than riders.

In terms of snow quality...it's a crap shoot. Last year at that time the snow was amazing, some of the best snow of the season was in December, there are other years where the snow isn't even worth the trip until well into January. 

Something else to consider is maybe some of the smaller resorts outside of Summit/Eagle Co's. They might be a few hours further in drivetime, but well worth it for cost and crowds.

Good luck!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

It'll be nearly impossible to get a good deal for that time of year as all of the resorts are typically completely sold out. The sooner you book the better prices you can get. By the 17-21 there is usually good snow but rarely great snow. You may have the best luck looking in Summit County as they have one of the larger bases of places to stay and the most selection of ski areas for the least driving. You've got Keystone, A-Basin, Breckenridge, and Copper all in the county and Loveland, Vail, and Beaver Creek pretty close. Breck will have the worst crowds (and A-Basin the least). My favorite is the Basin, but I don't snowboard. Copper, Breck and Keystone seem to be the best for the boarders. Winter Park and Mary Jane are also pretty close. If you get a multi-day ticket with Vail Resorts you could ski Vail one day, Beaver Creek one day, Breck, A-Basin, and hit up Keystone for night skiing (if you can last that long). Aspen and Telluride are awesome but super expensive too. Steamboat is pretty expensive, a big area with good cruising runs but limited inbounds advanced terrain.

You could also consider going to a small area and have a chance at a better deal and less crowds(Solvista, Eldora, Ski Cooper, etc.). But if it turns out to not be a good December for snow you won't have nearly the terrain you would get at a bigger resort.

Utah has possibly the best snow in the world, tons of places to stay with the proximity of SLC, but Colorado will not disappoint you.

Good Luck.

COUNT


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Count's nailed it in a lot of aspects. If you're an intermediate, you won't really be going for extreme terrain so lots of smaller "family" areas will be just fine.

For the early season you'll want somewhere that's high in elevation because they'll have the most reliable snow due to the colder temperatures. Unfortunately you'll also run a higher risk of altitude sickness coming from sea level to 9,000 or 10,000 ft. One rule of thumb that I've heard is to expect pulmonary edema (often fatal) in anyone coming from sea level to 12,000 ft. 

If you're an intermediate boarder on a budget coming from sea level here are some possibilities:

Rent a car and stay in Denver but go boarding at Loveland or in Summit County. The mountain climber's adage is to "climb high and sleep low" so this will allow you to "ride high and sleep low," decreasing the chance of messing up a couple of days of your vacation with a painful case of altitude sickness. There are lots of cheap motels in Western Denver along I-70 or Colfax (close to the Chuckwagon Restaurant with its $6 steak and eggs special, which is a straight shot of about 45 minutes or an hour from Loveland, Keystone, & A-Basin.

If its a good snow year, I'd recommend Utah because you can stay at a Motel 6 in SLC and ski whatever's open there. You'll be sleeping at relatively low altitude and can probably pay less for lift tickets ($35-45/day rather than $75/day) at smaller, less glamorous resorts. They sometimes have better snow than Colorado in the early season. You may pay $50 more for the flight but you'll recoup that in one night on your motel alone and be closer to the ski area and also pay less for your lift tickets, meals, and just about everything else. Check lift ticket and motel prices on the net for comparison and you'll put the extra $50 flights in perspective.

If you're on a budget, avoid Aspen like the plague. Also, if you're renting equipment, there are two schools of thought:

1) Rent at the base of the mountain, that way if it doesn't fit, you can easily exchange it for something that does and only miss a few runs.

2) Rent at the cheapest place in the big city you fly into or a cheap shop on the way to the mountain. you'll save $5 - $10 per day but if the boots hurt or give you blisters or the equipment's junk you'll be renting from the slopeside shop and paying the bucks anyway.

Good luck whichever you do!

PS - you're a prime candidate for altitude sickness - avoid booze for the first couple of days and drink tons of water so you have to pee every hour and you'll help avoid altitude sickness. I used to be voulnteer fire/rescue in Breck and can't tell you how many people from sea level I saw getting carted off to the hospital because they didn't take the risk seriously.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Wolf Creek usually gets good early season snow, but is a long drive from DIA (4 & 1/2 hours) and you won't find a resort or nightlife. Lodging is on either side of the pass at South Fork or Pagosa Springs. If a storm hits, it's worth the drive. Just depends on what kind of vaca you are seeking.

Laurie


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks a lot for all the info, it really help. But de to school the whole trip got moved to the 1rst of january to the 7th in a way is better cause of the snow issue but, it also gets somewhat more expensive, the money issue well I guess I got to deal with it, theres no way out. Once again thanks for all the help I apreciate it.


----------



## flipover (Oct 13, 2003)

to add to the post of Andy H. about altitude sickness, you could try Ginkgo Biloba, 60 mg. 3 times a day, start about one week before you leave FL. I tried it this year and I think it helped.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

If anything, you should be able to find better prices in the resorts for your new dates. And the snow will be good. Typically the holiday pricing ends around January 2-4 so you might get some good deals and the crowds will be much better (if you can avoid the boozin', you can get a lot of great runs in the morning of the 1st before the crowds hit.

COUNT


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

flipover said:


> to add to the post of Andy H. about altitude sickness, you could try Ginkgo Biloba, 60 mg. 3 times a day, start about one week before you leave FL. I tried it this year and I think it helped.



Well thanks a lot for this information I will be sure to buy this and take it a week before I travel, just one question how is this going to help me?


----------



## flipover (Oct 13, 2003)

Well on the two post, i.e. Andy H. and mine, we are talked about altitude sickness and Ginkgo Biloba will help that problem and should give you about 2 more days on the snow and not in the bath room $hitting all day.


----------



## BPskiextreme (Aug 4, 2006)

*Try this*

For a cheaper way to get good hotel rooms is to call the hotel yourself and talk to the front desk manager if there is any special that he would give you. I used to work at a hotel and the "deals" off the internet were below our asking price but guests who used this service were paying double the going rate for what call-ins were paying.. If a hotel lists a room at 200 a night it is not uncommon for that price to drop well below the 100$ mark a night... As for skiing DO NOT GO TO VAIL, ASPEN, OR TELLURIDE, the lift ticket may seem steep but in the end what will get you is the mark up of all the commodities that you may need along the way! A lift ticket may be pricey at 70+ but try to go for place that has a cheaper price... more bang for your buck! Try these resorts where they stress that you will have an awesome time and they won't make you broke... Loveland and Mary Jane, they offer an amazing staff that will help you whatever you need to get, get a hotel in Idaho Springs for 30-70$ a night and you can spend more money and time on the mountain stress free (with a fatter wallet). A smaller place to consider is where I grew up skiing, Sol Vista... if you want a family resort this place has it all- though it is smaller than most resorts they have by far one of the best owner to guest relationships... and I may add it is always sunny and I would highly recommend going there... The summit county ski areas usually have some great deals the trick is finding a time when they aren't going to be so packed you only get to ski a few runs a day because of the lift lines! That would suck!!! Also try Wolf Creek, and Monarch Mountain- both are kind of hidden gems and both have great deals and amazing snow! Last but not least... Try Crested Butte... look for off season deals the snow is great and the people are too! try the grand lodge and call them to ask they are usually pretty nice... though it may be kind of pricey I would suggest buying groceries in gunnison before you head up to crested butte this way you can save money by cooking and still afford to ski!!! And if you choose this option-- let me know... it is where I work and play! Best of luck!


----------



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

*fet123* - It sounds like you'll be staying in Scummit County. If you want to go to Loveland they have the best 4-pack. You pay $99 for four lift tickets and they are transferable (so you and your buds can all ride the same day). I bought mine and they give you the actual lift ticket all set to go, no photos or id cards. I bet you could find these later in the year on E-bay too. 

http://www.skiloveland.com/ShopNEW/page/4pak.htm

But you have to buy them before 11/20 and it takes 7-10 days to get them by mail.


----------

